# [NVIDIA] Probleme de configuration (resolu)

## Trevoke

Salut a toutes et a tous,

J'ai decide d'abandonner ATI parce que c'est juste pas drole a utiliser.

Donc, euh, Nvidia, hein...

J'installe - c'est a propos une installation de Gentoo toute recente - et je configure, et j'obtiens ce message:

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

... Beaucoup de messages disent que dri2 n'est pas necessaire pour NVIDIA mais, apparemment, y a anguille sous roche.

Dans mon xorg.conf, j'ai active glx et desactive dri et dri2.

J'ai SYSVIPC active dans le noyau. J'ai agpgart active dans le noyau.

Quid?

----------

## nexus6

Salut !

Je m'avance sur les pointes des pieds car je suis un peu noob en la matière :p

Aussi, je ne sais pas si mes conseils vont être utile, mais il me semble qu'agpgart ne doit pas être activé et il faudrait aussi vérifier qu'il existe pas de paramètre DRI activé dans la config du noyau (attention aussi à ne pas activer les pilotes sous Frame Buffer).

Voilà, j'espère ne pas dire de bêtise, sinon je sens que je vais me faire tirer les oreilles :p

----------

## Trevoke

AGP peut etre active ou desactive - le module nvidia a un truc interne mais peut utiliser celui du noyau,

J'ai DRI desactive.

Je vais peut-etre devoir souffrir et creer une config Xorg entierement a la main.. Le nvidia-xconfig n'est peut-etre pas parfait :/

----------

## razer

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai decide d'abandonner ATI parce que c'est juste pas drole a utiliser.
> 
> Donc, euh, Nvidia, hein...
> ...

 

C'est curieux, je pense et j'ai fait exactement le contraire. Je trouve ATI drole à utiliser, nvidia beaucoup moins...

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Beaucoup de messages disent que dri2 n'est pas necessaire pour NVIDIA mais, apparemment, y a anguille sous roche.
> 
> Quid?

 

Des quelques souvenirs qu'il me reste du driver proprio nvidia (j'ai utilisé nouveau très tôt), il faut cocher DRI mais décocher tous les sous-modules.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il me semble que le driver refuse de s'installer dans le cas inverse...

Ne pas oublier MTRR, et vérifier que la version de ton noyau est supportée par la boite noire nvidia.so

----------

## netfab

Pour le pilote nvidia, dans mon xorg.conf j'ai ceci pour éviter l'erreur :

```

#

# NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

# NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

# NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

#

Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"

EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 25.925] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
> 
> 25.925] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
> ...

 

----------

## razer

tu as bien fait :

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

car :

 *Quote:*   

> 25.925] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

 

semblerait dire que ton opengl vient de xorg

----------

## barul

Sous Arch Linux j'avais aussi le module dri2 manquant, mais ça n'empêchait pas le driver de fonctionner à merveille

----------

## netfab

Oui, çà fonctionne bien sans, et oui, l'opengl est bien sur nvidia :

```

$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Le module dri2 est tout de même chargé automatiquement par le pilote nvidia s'il est trouvé dans le PATH, tout ceci pour une simple résolution de nom.

 *http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=150330 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The NVIDIA driver loads up the dri2 submodule so that it can tell the DRI2 extension the name of the VDPAU driver
> 
> Failing to load it shouldn't affect anything else (including VDPAU -- currently it defaults to "nvidia" if it can't talk to DRI2).
> ...

 

Alors certes, rien d'important ici, mais je n'aime pas les erreurs dans les logs. En fait çà devrait être une simple warning et non une erreur.

----------

## Trevoke

D'ou viennent ces module dri / dri2, au fait?

Razer: Direct Rendering Manager active, tous les submodules desactives.. C'est aussi ce que j'ai. J'ai essaye en module, je ne crois pas avoir essaye en built-in.

J'ai deux ecrans et j'ai vraiment souffert avec les drivers ATI, que ce soit fglrx ou radeon, pour bien les faire marcher.

Ceci dit, je souffre maintenant avec NVidia....

J'ai lance X avec -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5.

Apres l'erreur de lancement pour DRI2, des trucs se passent pour evdev, et en fait, j'ai absolument aucune idee pourquoi X ne passe pas. Si la carte video etait plus puissante, j'imaginerais bien que le fait de ne pas avoir une source d'energie exterieure pourrait etre un probleme, mais tout ce qu'elle a, c'est SPDIF et un truc audio 7-pin.

J'ai deux prises PCI-E, ce soir je vais essayer l'autre, au cas ou...

Mais, si quelqu'un a une bonne idee, hein, je suis tout ouie!

----------

## geekounet

Le dualscreen avec radeon c'est plutôt simple pourtant...

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier    "Radeon"

  Driver        "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "WXGA"

  Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "DVI"

  Device        "Radeon"

  Monitor       "WXGA"

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth 24

    Virtual 3840 1200 # (taille maxi du dualscreen)

  EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Et un coup de xrandr :

```
$ xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto --left-of DVI-1 --output DVI-1 --auto
```

Ça marche comme ça autant sur mon desktop de la maison que celui du boulot, avec des RadeonHD différentes.  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, et pourtant j'avais des emmerdes avec.

Est-ce qu'on pourrait rester sur le sujet de NVidia? Parce que pour etre honnete, j'ai eu assez d'emmerdes avec cet ordi et je suis pret a acheter un Mac et installer portage dessus.

----------

## Trevoke

Vous savez quoi? Je suis un abruti.

Dans .xinitrc, IL NE FAUT PAS METTRE UN & A LA FIN DE LA DERNIERE LIGNE!

C'est tout.

Merci de votre comprehension.

Comme le dit une signature quelque part..

On est vendredi, et je ne suis bon a rien le vendredi.

----------

## razer

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le dualscreen avec radeon c'est plutôt simple pourtant...
> 
> Ça marche comme ça autant sur mon desktop de la maison que celui du boulot, avec des RadeonHD différentes. 

 

+1

Lorsque je me suis rendu compte que tout fonctionnait super avec des drivers libres sur mon laptop (radeon xpress, 2d nickel, 3d utilisable, dualscreen parfait), j'ai attendu gentillement que ma nvidia rende l'âme sur mon autre PC pour l'équiper d'une HD5450. J'en suis ravi...

Le problème des drivers propriétaires, outre l'aspect ethique et maintenance, est le manque de fonctionnalités 2D. Nvidia sont restés scotchés au XAA, tellement largués que même le pilote Nouveau offre de meilleures performances en 2D.

Bref, amho le choix nvidia ne se justifie que dans le cas d'une utilisation massive de la 3d, ce qui doit être le cas de Trevoke. Avec comme optique l'utilisation drivers libres / usage 2D, ATI me semble un choix nettement plus pertinent. Entre xf86-ati et nouveau, il y a franchement pas photo en faveur du premier.

Désolé de squatter, mais je ne me remet pas d'avoir enfin des vidéos sans tearing avec du composite, un bzflag en HD, et tout cela avec des drivers libres  :Smile: 

----------

